# Hi, i am a newbie. Single old dude, started travelling the UK.



## g3sr (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello, please excuse any mistakes, i'm also a newbie at forums too!

I have just joined this great-sounding (looking?) group, because i have recently retired, and am now using my time to explore & visit all the many places i have not been before in the UK.   I am using my faithful old Cobra 34ft RV.   It's a bit tatty after 20+ years of use, only it is home to me now that i rarely visit my house (a small log cabin i built in Herefordshire around 12 years ago).

I live alone at the present time (by choice) although any ladies interested in a travelling lifestyle can feel free to write to me, and see what we have in common?

I've travelled all over the World before, and now it's time 4me to explore the UK.

I am looking on this site frequently for places to park-up (wildcamp) for a night or two, so feel free to drop me a message anytime.

I'm heading South today (31st Aug 2014), from the North Wales area, and plan to look along the South Coast of England so would welcome news of nice quiet park up places.

I hope i have done the correct thing in writing this here, and have no wish to upset anyone.


Thanks for taking the time to read my blurb.


Kind regards,
Richard


----------



## Robmac (Aug 31, 2014)

Welcome. As a full member, you can download the POI's which will give you thousands of wildcamping locations.

Enjoy.


----------



## skercat (Aug 31, 2014)

*Enjoy yourself*

Hope you have a great time Richard.  

I missed not having a motorhome when my husband died, so I treated myself and set out to do the same as you this year.

I enjoyed Scotland, very easy to wild camp there.

At the moment I'm working on a  campsite, free pitching in beautiful surroundings, and you get paid as well, also pleasant human contact every day.

I'm on the south coast, weather back to as it should be now.

Best wishes.


----------



## Jennet (Aug 31, 2014)

Sounds like a really great thing to do...   I've always loved my work but am beginning to think I may enjoy part time now....   Like you, looking forward to some peace and quiet when we can get away, and just joined as a full member so we can make use of the benefits...     

Good on ya, and keep on truckin!! :drive:


----------



## g3sr (Sep 1, 2014)

*Thanks*



Robmac said:


> Welcome. As a full member, you can download the POI's which will give you thousands of wildcamping locations.
> 
> Enjoy.



Hello, thanks for your advice.

Yes i am looking into how to download/instal those poi's today.

Best wishes,
Rick


----------



## g3sr (Sep 1, 2014)

*Thanks re my newbie*



skercat said:


> Hope you have a great time Richard.
> 
> I missed not having a motorhome when my husband died, so I treated myself and set out to do the same as you this year.
> 
> ...




Hello skercat,

Thanks for your letter re my newbie.

Wow, i will have to chat with you re your Scotland trip once i learn how to use a forum (new 2this2)!

Sorry 2hear about hubby, and you are doing the right thing  -  getting out in your new motorhome and enjoying yourself.

I just pulled-up below Portsmouth in the middle of the night, after a long drive overnight from Nth Wales!    
Whereabouts is your site please (if it's ok to say on here)?

The sun is trying to peek through this morning, so please enjoy a nice bright day for yourself.


Best wishes,
Rick.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi and wellcome.

Also motorhome on my own, lost wife last year.
Was a tugger but decided to change to a motorhome, best decision i could have made.

Happy wilding.

:have fun::camper::have fun:


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 1, 2014)

*Hi*

Hi and welcome to the forum you should come to a meet where you will meet some of the nicest people the camping world has,oh and I'll be there too. Get out there and enjoy.  :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Penny13 (Sep 1, 2014)

Welcome it's a easy forum to use and very friendly ask any questions and someone will pop along with advice  enjoy your travels


----------



## molly 2 (Sep 1, 2014)

Check out the meets, the seven boar ,is a good one ,you will meet the fantastic, Morgan the moon ,fellow welsh man and avid organizer. A great first meet. Bazzzzz


----------



## Devadave (Sep 1, 2014)

g3sr said:


> I just pulled-up below Portsmouth in the middle of the night, after a long drive overnight from Nth Wales!
> 
> Best wishes,
> Rick.



Rick
Just look at the map for your long drive overnight, forgive me but If I was in your shoes and in your enviable position I would not drive anywhere for a long drive unless absolutely unavoidable... if you can take your time and learn to slow down your exploring you will enjoy seeing some of the best that our beautifull country has to offer.
For example on one of my holidays we "lost" 5th gear so had to drive down the west coast of France from Bordeaux to Santander with very low top speeds, so I planned the journey using less busy roads and we found so many more interesting places and people to talk to. From that we learnt sometimes its nice to not hit 100s of miles to see or explore something different (yep we have done Monaco 3500 miles return in two weeks holiday) this year we went to Ireland and on day 3 Joanne asked me how far we had drove...63 miles! But still had great fun and met/seen so much :heart:

look forward to seeing your postings as you unwind,relax and enjoy wildcamping, after of course you got the POI sorted 

Good luck and Im very very jealous...


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 1, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.
You would be welcome at the severn bore meet a week tomorrow at the white hart, this is a free meet.
Take a look below.

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...25-september-9th-autumn-severn-bore-meet.html


----------



## g3sr (Sep 2, 2014)

*ditto*



Obanboy666 said:


> Hi and wellcome.
> 
> Also motorhome on my own, lost wife last year.
> Was a tugger but decided to change to a motorhome, best decision i could have made.
> ...



Good on you, best thing you can do.

Good luck,
Rick


----------



## g3sr (Sep 2, 2014)

*Ta*



campervanannie said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum you should come to a meet where you will meet some of the nicest people the camping world has,oh and I'll be there too. Get out there and enjoy.  :wave::wave::wave:



Hi CVAnnie,

Yes, i am looking forward to getting to one of the "meets" to say hello to everyone face2face,

I will try to get to the Severn Bore one, as i like interesting & unusual events, only i am a long way from there at the moment  (Portsmouth tonight, and the far South East Coast in a few days).

Best wishes,
Rick.


----------



## g3sr (Sep 2, 2014)

*Ta*



Penny13 said:


> Welcome it's a easy forum to use and very friendly ask any questions and someone will pop along with advice  enjoy your travels



Hi Penny13,

Yes, i am looking forward to getting to one of the "meets" to say hello to everyone face2face,

I will try to get to the Severn Bore one, as i like interesting & unusual events, only i am a long way from there at the moment  (Portsmouth tonight, and the far South East Coast in a few days).

Best wishes,
Rick.


----------



## g3sr (Sep 2, 2014)

*Ta re meet*



molly 2 said:


> Check out the meets, the seven boar ,is a good one ,you will meet the fantastic, Morgan the moon ,fellow welsh man and avid organizer. A great first meet. Bazzzzz



Hi Bazzz,

Yes, i am looking forward to getting to one of the "meets" to say hello to everyone face2face,

I will try to get to the Severn Bore one, as i like interesting & unusual events, only i am a long way from there at the moment  (Portsmouth tonight, and the far South East Coast in a few days).

Best wishes,
Rick.


----------



## g3sr (Sep 2, 2014)

*Thanks*



Devadave said:


> Rick
> Just look at the map for your long drive overnight, forgive me but If I was in your shoes and in your enviable position I would not drive anywhere for a long drive unless absolutely unavoidable... if you can take your time and learn to slow down your exploring you will enjoy seeing some of the best that our beautifull country has to offer.
> For example on one of my holidays we "lost" 5th gear so had to drive down the west coast of France from Bordeaux to Santander with very low top speeds, so I planned the journey using less busy roads and we found so many more interesting places and people to talk to. From that we learnt sometimes its nice to not hit 100s of miles to see or explore something different (yep we have done Monaco 3500 miles return in two weeks holiday) this year we went to Ireland and on day 3 Joanne asked me how far we had drove...63 miles! But still had great fun and met/seen so much :heart:
> 
> ...




Hi DD,

Please don't cry mate.

Thanks for your excellent advice too.   I do normally go slowly from place2place, as i can't afford 2much in flippin fuel!  However, on this occasion i had promised to collect some things i purchased, and also meet a friend who had just returned from the Sth France at the train station, so it was worth it.

Your trip without top gear sounds nice  -  maybe i will try it next year instead of going back to Thailand (on a 757 not RV) as usual.

Monaco sounds nice too  -  is it easy to wild camp around there please?   I've never been in Europe with my camper (yet)!

I will have a few days around here then move on (slowly)!

Yes, i am looking forward to getting to one of the "meets" to say hello to everyone face2face,

I will try to get to the Severn Bore one, as i like interesting & unusual events, only i am a long way from there at the moment  (Portsmouth tonight, and the far South East Coast in a few days).

Best wishes,
Rick.


----------



## g3sr (Sep 2, 2014)

*Thanks*



MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> You would be welcome at the severn bore meet a week tomorrow at the white hart, this is a free meet.
> Take a look below.
> 
> http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...25-september-9th-autumn-severn-bore-meet.html




Hi MtM,

Yes, i am looking forward to getting to one of the "meets" to say hello to everyone face2face, and will try to get to your Severn Bore one, as i like interesting & unusual events, only i am a long way from there at the moment  (Portsmouth tonight, and the far South East Coast in a few days).

Going to view your link now  -  tnx.


Best wishes,
Rick.


----------



## g3sr (Sep 5, 2014)

*your meet*



MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> You would be welcome at the severn bore meet a week tomorrow at the white hart, this is a free meet.
> Take a look below.
> 
> http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...25-september-9th-autumn-severn-bore-meet.html



Hi Morgan?,

I will be doing my best to leave Clacton on Sea area at the weekend, and make my way across country to your doo at the White Hart pubic house.

Thank you for inviting me.  It would have been a lot nearer for me if i was home, but i've not been there for around 3 months now! 
I'm enjoying my retirement "on the road".

I look forward to meeting you and the rest of our members.

Please look out for a well-used, scratched and somewhat odd, 25 year old American RV.


Best wishes,

Rick      (g3sr)


----------



## g3sr (Sep 5, 2014)

*7 meet?*



Devadave said:


> Rick
> Just look at the map for your long drive overnight, forgive me but If I was in your shoes and in your enviable position I would not drive anywhere for a long drive unless absolutely unavoidable... if you can take your time and learn to slow down your exploring you will enjoy seeing some of the best that our beautifull country has to offer.
> For example on one of my holidays we "lost" 5th gear so had to drive down the west coast of France from Bordeaux to Santander with very low top speeds, so I planned the journey using less busy roads and we found so many more interesting places and people to talk to. From that we learnt sometimes its nice to not hit 100s of miles to see or explore something different (yep we have done Monaco 3500 miles return in two weeks holiday) this year we went to Ireland and on day 3 Joanne asked me how far we had drove...63 miles! But still had great fun and met/seen so much :heart:
> 
> ...





Hi DD,

Are u going to the 7 meet please, it would be nice to meet you?

I am not following your excellent advice very well yet (altho i will after i've been to the 7 meet and then home afterwards).

When i have been home next week, which will be the first time in 3 months of being on the road, i will put your good advice into action, and plan my travels better.  

I would like to do NW Highlands of Scotland, but that could put the weather against me if i stick to your 5 or 6 enjoyable miles per day (which i would like).

Anyway, we can chat about it if u r going to the meet, if not i hope to catch up sune.

I should be setting off for that meet from the East Coast, around the Clacton on sea area (a little over 6 miles)!


Best wishes,

Rick.


----------

